
The beauty of bitwise OR and AND - jithesh
https://medium.com/biffures/part-3-or-and-20ccc9938f05#.z1cq1ncja
======
dalke
83 HN comments last week, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12222879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12222879)
.

